# Breeding Amano Shrimp



## lil-lynx (3 Jan 2011)

Has anyone had any luck breeding these little guys ? 
Would appreciate tips and suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## RudeDogg1 (3 Jan 2011)

think they are hard to breed ulike cheeries ect


----------



## Angus (3 Jan 2011)

from what ive read from forums and google most let them breed in freshwater then removed the adults and slowly changed the water to brackish, theres lots of articles if you have a quick google search.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (3 Jan 2011)

They cannot breed in FW unfortunately.

As Fozzie says they need to be moved to brackish water or the fry will not survive. I've had many berried amanos but they come to nothing!


----------



## lil-lynx (3 Jan 2011)

hmmmm I wonder why this is then. Strange hey . Thanks guys


----------



## Garuf (3 Jan 2011)

Because that's how they're evolved to breed? Not enough suitable food for the zoe stage of their life so allow them to float down into the brakish/marine environments where there's lots of food and then migrate back into fresh water. 

It's something I want to try but I'm not at all okay with the phytoplankton they need to develop.


----------



## Angus (3 Jan 2011)

couldnt you feed them a marine coral mix? rotifers algae plankton and copipods? sounds almost the same as what they would get from an estuary.


----------



## Garuf (3 Jan 2011)

They feed on greenwater, I've only done rudimentary research into it but the basics are the water goes green you add the zoas and then after a few month in the green water you net then out and over a month or so revert them to freshwater.


----------



## lil-lynx (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks Garuf I understand a little bit more . Hmmmmm well il just let them eat the algae


----------

